# Can I watch two things on TV w/ the Dish 922 Receiver? ...



## speedmaster (Nov 28, 2006)

We just ordered the 922. Currently we have the SD 625 receiver and can watch TV on TV1 in the living room and something else on TV2 in our bedroom.

My wife is convinced that the specs say that you can watch something on TV1 in HD and on a Sling enabled device, and that's it. She is worried that we won't be able to watch two things at once on two TVs.

Can you confirm? ;-)

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

speedmaster said:


> We just ordered the 922. Currently we have the SD 625 receiver and can watch TV on TV1 in the living room and something else on TV2 in our bedroom.
> 
> My wife is convinced that the specs say that you can watch something on TV1 in HD and on a Sling enabled device, and that's it. She is worried that we won't be able to watch two things at once on two TVs.
> 
> ...


TV2 is now active on the 922 but if you are using the Sling feature it temporarily goes away.

When the 922 was first put in the wild TV2 was disabled ... but one of the software updates fixed that.


----------



## speedmaster (Nov 28, 2006)

James Long said:


> TV2 is now active on the 922 but if you are using the Sling feature it temporarily goes away.
> When the 922 was first put in the wild TV2 was disabled ... but one of the software updates fixed that.


Ahhh. That makes sense. Thanks very much! ;-)


----------

